# Eric satie obscur repertoire and la gnossienne



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Did satie ever written something that good has la gnossienne and please dont says gymnopedie because it's good but it's not has good has a la gnossiennes.

Did any classical composer did variation on Satie gnossienne, because even if i have it in naxos i find this has somesort of gem among my collection.

So did Satie pull something that etherical has this piece, or should i venture in other classical composer masterpiece similar to Satie?

This composition by Satie is an œuvre majeure, if you dont like this you hate music(lets toss a joke in here).

Have a nice days and by the way what are the best recording of this master art?

:tiphat:

Satie on of my favorite classical composer he was an original so were is music..


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Have you listened to Vexations?


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Nope Selby i haven't thanks for mentionning this work i will go check it out soon as i can.


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

On a more serious note:

I really like this 3 disc collection from Reinbert de Leeuw, the third disc is devoted to melodie with Marjanne Kweksilber:









Do not mistake it for his other 2 disc collection with the glacier-paced, 6+ min 1st gymnopedie, the above collection clocks the piece in at more around the 4 min mark.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

deprofundis said:


> Nope Selby i haven't thanks for mentionning this work i will go check it out soon as i can.







Here you go.


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

deprofundis said:


> _Last edited by deprofundis; Jun-23-2015 at 18:55. *Reason*: i forgot my hat_


Best.reason.ever.


----------

